# Lenovo G560 Fn-Tasten Treiber



## IceMaster88 (5. März 2011)

Hi Leutz,

habe heute ein Lenovo G560 gekauft.
Dort war Win 7 Home Premium drauf und das ganze zeug was man nicht braucht, Mc Affe und so was.
Habe dann mein Win 7 drauf gemacht.
Treiber für W-Lan usw. installiert und läuft auch alles.

Problem sind nur die Fn-Tasten und die Touchtaste für Mute geht auch nicht.
Treiber habe ich auf der HP von Lenovo auch keine gefunden.

Hat vllt. einer von euch nen Link oder den Treiber und kann den iwo uploaden??

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2011)

Hast Du denn mal alle Treiber von Lenovo gecheckt? Die sind vlt. woanders mit dabei, zB in OSD-Treibern, oder bei den Touchpadtreibern.


----------

